# Handle Making



## cmatic84 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi, I'd like to get into trying to make my own wa-handles and possibly western handles for some of my knives. However, I have absolutely no knowledge as far as how to do this, or what tools I would need. I was just wondering if anybody would be willing to share some insight on this or perhaps link me to somewhere where I could get some literature on doing this. Thanks a lot.


----------



## jwhite (Sep 12, 2011)

I haven't done a lot of the traditional eastern handles and I'm not sure I like my process. The end results are good and strong but I'm not truly happy with how I make the mortise for the tang. Western handles or full tang knifes I feel pretty good about. I've got a client who's having me put together a Mod knife with full tang. when I do I could put up a Pic tutorial on it if you like when he stops waffling over scale material. It's a camp, not a kitchen knife, but the process is the same. So if the mods don't mind I could put that up when work begins.


----------

